# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zijl (IJsselstein)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zijl

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenzorg IJsselstein, locatie IJsselveld (Glennhof), IJsselstein

Adres: Marinus Vermeerplein 2, IJsselstein

Website: www.ijsselveld.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zijl*

----------

